# Towing a Full Size vab



## FR10 (Aug 13, 2003)

We presently have a 84 Allegro 34 ft and am thinking of towing a full size van (G20)and wondering if anyone has done this..Can buy a Demco GT200SB at a good price and want to know if someone can help..The Van would be pulled with the rear wheels on he dolly..Thanks


----------

